# Goblini mini coils... for TC



## Nailedit77 (11/1/16)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this is the wrong place, I just got myself a VTC mini and want to use TC on my goblin mini.

What wire should I be using for this, any help would be appreciated.

Just moved over from my subox mini


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (11/1/16)

You could stainless steel, nickel or ti -> Doesn't it depend more on the mod than the tank? :? Quizzical


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place, I just got myself a VTC mini and want to use TC on my goblin mini.
> 
> What wire should I be using for this, any help would be appreciated.



If you get a chance you should pop in and see the boys at @Sir Vape in Morningside... @ET will advise you and probably help you build your first TC coil if the shop isn't too busy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

Stainless steel would be the easiest as you can treat it just as you do Kanthal. And you can use for both TC and variable wattage. On the presumption that your Evic Mini is upgraded to the latest version.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/1/16)

shot, yea vtc upgraded. ill pop into @Sir Vape and get some SS when I'm in the area again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

